# Tito Ortiz sig request



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Tito Ortiz sig.

Size: biggest as rules allow
Color: Dark colors would be nice
Text: Team punishment in one corner and WarHERO in the other.

Someone have fun with this and experiment around.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will hook you up man, good to see you back.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Wow WarHero Whats up pal.. its been a really long time..


----------

